# BMQ 8 Jan 2007 St Jean



## Klc (15 Nov 2006)

Well, finally got my call today. Seems all those pointy-end types their rocketing thru the system filled all the rest of the BMQ dates before Christmas break.

So, I am continuing the tradition of a roll-call thread, to see if any other army.ca types will be going on course with me.

Seems I will be starting 8 Jan 2007, as my first choice - LCIS tech. Anyone else from around here hear anything yet?


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (15 Nov 2006)

I got my call today as well, AVN Tech surprisingly enough. I had been told initially that it was a closed trade but i'm not complaining


----------



## Klc (16 Nov 2006)

So your starting the 8th as well?


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (16 Nov 2006)

I apologize, yes i will be on the 8 Jan 2007 course


----------



## TN2IC (19 Nov 2006)

Congrats to the both of you. Welcome to the Canadian Forces. Best of luck.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (22 Nov 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Well, finally got my call today. Seems all those pointy-end types their rocketing thru the system filled all the rest of the BMQ dates before Christmas break.
> 
> So, I am continuing the tradition of a roll-call thread, to see if any other army.ca types will be going on course with me.
> 
> Seems I will be starting 8 Jan 2007, as my first choice - LCIS tech. Anyone else from around here hear anything yet?



They told you all bmqs' were filled up for the classes b4 Christmas break?.  or just for what your going for.. because I was told to expect to leave either this Saturday or next Saturday at the latest for my bmq. I was actually speaking with my recruiter today and he asked where I would prefer to go for my bmq, then told me it didn't really matter they just need a preference..haha

So here's to crossing my fingers to going b4 xmas break....


----------



## Klc (22 Nov 2006)

Sorry that I didn't make it clear that it was an assumption based on what I see and hear.

I knew that infantry people were still getting in right away, while all the non-combat arms recruits I've talked to or heard of are mostly starting in January.
I do not know that the course is open, but it *seems* like they are giving priority to combat arms.

Which makes perfect sense, given the current situation

Take into account, I am a recruit - you should *know* what my opinion is worth.


----------



## Klc (13 Dec 2006)

*Bump*

Thats it? Just the two of us from Army.ca? How many people come in on an intake?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Dec 2006)

I am reporting on 08 Jan 07   ;D


----------



## Klc (13 Dec 2006)

*Cues thunder and ominous music*

So you said before your on course there, didn't you? Do you keep your rank then, but are still subordinate to the staff; or is rank determined by appointment while there? (Couldn't see it being like this, but that was how it was back in my cadet days while at CSTC's)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (13 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> *Cues thunder and ominous music*
> 
> So you said before your on course there, didn't you? Do you keep your rank then, but are still subordinate to the staff; or is rank determined by appointment while there? (Couldn't see it being like this, but that was how it was back in my cadet days while at CSTC's)



Well, all staff who are part of the instructor cadre do a 4 week GMT-IT course.  Of course, they keep their rank.  You are always "subordinate" to staff on a course...but professionally so.  I had PIs on my jump course who were MCpls and students who were Lt's.  Rank and appointment are not necessarily the same thing.  Example...in 2001...I was the Course WO for a course..and my Training Sgt, who worked for/with me was the same rank as me.  My "appointment" as Crse WO made me 2 i/c to my Course Officer.  The Sgt that was my Training Sgt had been a Sgt since I was 7 years old...and he did what I wanted and was always there to advise me.  I was "appointed" higher than he on this course, but never treated him like he was anything but a peer and a more experienced.  I was just more "responsible" than he was for the SNAFU situations   ;D


----------



## Klc (14 Dec 2006)

I thought it would be something like that, but I was curious. 

Wait - did he just tell me he's part of the instructor cadre? *backs away slowly*


----------



## Shamrock (14 Dec 2006)

That's why one should check profiles.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Dec 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> I thought it would be something like that, but I was curious.
> 
> Wait - did he just tell me he's part of the instructor cadre? *backs away slowly*



Note that they are Instructors.  Yes I read the fine print.  We are not there to fail you.  We are there to train you.

If you choose to...you will fail yourself.  I will just be there to witness you summing' yourself up.

Shoot the foot.  Drive the body.

Do...what you are told...when you are told...how you are told.

The rest will fall into place.

Learn...to serve.  Loyalty.  Sacrifice.  Integrity.  Discipline.  

Its really not that hard...its just an adjustment at first.  

Challenge To Excel!  (my Course Motto in 1989 when I did Basic in Cornwallis..12 Platoon, Couse 8930).

Yup.  We all started there too!   ;D


----------



## Klc (14 Dec 2006)

Oh, I very well understand the fact that staff does not equal the enemy.

I go there with a "Just try and fail me, and my platoon; cause we are there to kick this course's arse" mentality. But I still want to remain the greyman as much as possible, as I don't want to be giving anyone anything to use against me. And I do mean this in a humorous way - I know there is nothing to fear of the staff, but I also know they can make things that much more interesting for us if they choose. 

I seriously can't wait to leave either. I'm enjoying my last days at home, but I haven't worked in 2 months and I am itching to get off this vacation.

[edit: typo]


----------



## Shamrock (14 Dec 2006)

I recommend, "I am here to succeed and help my coursemates achieve successes."


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (14 Dec 2006)

(insert Monty Phython music)

But...if you remail the grey man...WILL he remail you back??

What..is your favorite color?

 ;D

I hear about this greyman crap all the time.  Fawk that.  CHALLENGE TO EXCEL!


----------



## spqr (14 Dec 2006)

I always though the greyman thing was a bit odd.  The staff will know you are trying to lay low and if it were me (as an instructor) I would have fun with that and exploit that persons desire to blend in to the wall.


----------



## Azurite (16 Dec 2006)

Yeah, I'm reporting to St. Jeans on the 8th.

It's all good though; my girlfriends parents live about 20 minutes away, and on my weekends off, (when I get 'em) I get to have a home cooked meal. ;D


----------



## Klc (18 Dec 2006)

Got enrolled today...  ;D

Just a couple weeks now.
Course number is 0021. (Found on 3.A on your ETP Instructions)


----------



## scattergun (20 Dec 2006)

I tried to be the grey man but that only lasted about a week, just not who I am. However one of my good buddies was grey until farnham, in week 5 when they were handing out I.D. cards the Mcpl didn't even recognise the name and had him step forward. Even the Mcpl commented on him walking without a shadow. He's truly grey but he can soldier with the best of 'em   CHIMO


----------

